# What about Meyerbeer?



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm thinking I might be interested in exploring Meyerbeer's works eventually. I often like grandiose stuff in music, so his operas and grand opera in general interest me. Some excerpts I've heard seem enjoyable.

What Meyerbeer operas are the ones to hear? Which recordings? What are your general thoughts on Meyerbeer? Is his music worth exploring? etc.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Worth exploring, yes. But do expect to be alternately pleased and disappointed, perhaps over the course of ten minutes. I tried _Le Prophete_ on the strength of an enthusiastic recommendation and Schumann-Heink's classic rendition of "Ah, mon fils," but the thing just didn't add up for me. Whatever depth there is in his stories, his music seems rarely to find it.

This is terrific, though: 




I think Meyerbeer needs singers who can make you listen, and spectacular staging to make you watch.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

adriesba said:


> I'm thinking I might be interested in exploring Meyerbeer's works eventually. I often like grandiose stuff in music, so his operas and grand opera in general interest me. Some excerpts I've heard seem enjoyable.
> 
> What Meyerbeer operas are the ones to hear? Which recordings? What are your general thoughts on Meyerbeer? Is his music worth exploring? etc.


You might find this useful... Unknown composer #2: Giacomo Meyerbeer

And some recent articles:

Enrique Mazzola (conducting Meyerbeer in Berlin this year): https://bachtrack.com/interview-enrique-mazzola-deutsche-oper-berlin-meyerbeer-trilogy-january-2020

Alex Ross: https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/10/22/the-dark-prophetic-vision-of-giacomo-meyerbeer

Zachary Woolfe: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/28/...hes-on-the-cusp-of-a-musical-renaissance.html


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I'm thinking I might be interested in exploring Meyerbeer's works eventually. I often like grandiose stuff in music, so his operas and grand opera in general interest me. Some excerpts I've heard seem enjoyable.
> 
> What Meyerbeer operas are the ones to hear? Which recordings? What are your general thoughts on Meyerbeer? Is his music worth exploring? etc.


Try some recital recordings first ...
Diana Damrau (soprano) on Erato or 
Joyce El-Khoury (soprano), Michael Spyres (tenor)The Hallé, Carlo Rizzi on opera rara


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> Worth exploring, yes. But do expect to be alternately pleased and disappointed, perhaps over the course of ten minutes. I tried _Le Prophete_ on the strength of an enthusiastic recommendation and Schumann-Heink's classic rendition of "Ah, mon fils," but the thing just didn't add up for me. Whatever depth there is in his stories, his music seems rarely to find it.
> 
> This is terrific, though:
> 
> ...


That was quite a good performance! Thanks. I enjoyed that!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> You might find this useful... Unknown composer #2: Giacomo Meyerbeer
> 
> And some recent articles:
> 
> ...


Wow! That is incredibly thorough, even more than I thought I would want. Thank you!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Try some recital recordings first ...
> Diana Damrau (soprano) on Erato or
> Joyce El-Khoury (soprano), Michael Spyres (tenor)The Hallé, Carlo Rizzi on opera rara


Thanks. 

I have this which is a fun place to start (although there's no singing):

View attachment 132342


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Dr. Shatterhand, do you have any more information on the Minkowski recording of _Les Huguenots_? Has it been released commercially? Is it totally complete (someone on YouTube said part of the ballet was cut)?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*Les Huguenots* has a spectacular _live_ recording from La Scala in 1962 _in Italian_ as *Gli Ugonotti*
The cast is unmatched - and in their prime. This'll give you an idea of what a complete Meyerbeer opera would be like. Since I'd never heard *Les Huguenots * before, in French or otherwise, the language never sounded "wrong" to me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Worth exploring, yes. But do expect to be alternately pleased and disappointed, perhaps over the course of ten minutes. I tried _Le Prophete_ on the strength of an enthusiastic recommendation and Schumann-Heink's classic rendition of "Ah, mon fils," but the thing just didn't add up for me. Whatever depth there is in his stories, his music seems rarely to find it.
> 
> This is terrific, though:
> 
> ...


He never really engages me either. I've enjoyed individual arias and duets, but I had *Le Prophète* on LP, but never felt inclined to buy it on CD when I got rid of all my LPs 30 years ago or so. I think I've listened to the whole of *Les Hugeunots* once, but never been inclined to get a recording. This is pretty exciting, though


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

His hit opera is Les Huguenots and this is possibly the best all round studio recording:









It's very long being a French grand opera and is uneven in terms of how good the music is, however it is very enjoyable. I saw a wonderful production in Paris last year and it was devastating (as it should be - I won't spoil the ending for you).

I have also seen Robert le diable and whilst that has its moments (the ballet in act three and most of act four), it is mostly uninspired doggerel.

I don't know his other operas, but those that are the better known from the rest of his works are Le prophete (mentioned above) and L'africaine. I would start with Les Huguenots first though and see how you find that.

N.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Les Huguenots is your best shot, followed by Robert le Diable. I've also heard Le Prophète, Dinorah, Il Crociato in Egitto, Semiramide and L'Africaine, but I don't have much recollection of them, which is usually not a good sign.


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

I enjoy Huguenots/Ugonotti

For Huguenots there is a live set with Gedda from Vienna





For Ugonotti Corelli, Sutherland, Simionato etc is superlative.





There's a fascinating clip of Lauri-Volpi at his peak 




(there's also an RAI all-Italian cast recording from 1955 when he was old but still interesting)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

adriesba said:


> Dr. Shatterhand, do you have any more information on the Minkowski recording of _Les Huguenots_? Has it been released commercially? Is it totally complete (someone on YouTube said part of the ballet was cut)?


A friend created the world's first complete recording of _Les Huguenots_, assembling extracts from -Bonynge, 1969 (Studio); Diederich, 1990 (Montpellier); Minkowski, 2011 (Brussels); Mariotti, 2016 (Berlin); and Soltesz, 2019 (Dresden).
Link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/giacomo-meyerbeer-son%2Fgmeyerbeer_les-huguesnots_really-complete


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

O beau pay is one of the most spectacular arias Sutherland ever performed. Not sure about the rest. It is really special in the opera version as there is a wonderful female chorus that adds to the grandeur.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> A friend created the world's first complete recording of _Les Huguenots_, assembling extracts from -Bonynge, 1969 (Studio); Diederich, 1990 (Montpellier); Minkowski, 2011 (Brussels); Mariotti, 2016 (Berlin); and Soltesz, 2019 (Dresden).
> Link:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/giacomo-meyerbeer-son%2Fgmeyerbeer_les-huguesnots_really-complete


Very interesting! Thanks.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This one is very good. *On You Tube* but no subtitles.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> A friend created the world's first complete recording of _Les Huguenots_, assembling extracts from -Bonynge, 1969 (Studio); Diederich, 1990 (Montpellier); Minkowski, 2011 (Brussels); Mariotti, 2016 (Berlin); and Soltesz, 2019 (Dresden).
> Link:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/giacomo-meyerbeer-son%2Fgmeyerbeer_les-huguesnots_really-complete


Goodness! Like one of Richard Caniel's productions?


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> A friend created the world's first complete recording of _Les Huguenots_, assembling extracts from -Bonynge, 1969 (Studio); Diederich, 1990 (Montpellier); Minkowski, 2011 (Brussels); Mariotti, 2016 (Berlin); and Soltesz, 2019 (Dresden).
> Link:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/giacomo-meyerbeer-son%2Fgmeyerbeer_les-huguesnots_really-complete


Thanks for sharing! Is there a tracklist anywhere or an explanation which parts have been joined up?
Thanks, David


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Anyone know where I can get an English translation of the libretto of _Les Huguenots_ ?


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Is it lager or ale?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> Anyone know where I can get an English translation of the libretto of _Les Huguenots_ ?


Try this one adriesba ( long read )

https://dp.la/item/14f5ac5417619691978a0a6d189e1398


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Try this one adriesba ( long read )
> 
> https://dp.la/item/14f5ac5417619691978a0a6d189e1398


Thanks. 

Since that is an Italian version though, I wonder how accurate it is to the original French. Perhaps I could find the original French and put the English (translated from Italian) next to it. I'm surprised that there are so few sources to get the libretto.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

adriesba said:


> Anyone know where I can get an English translation of the libretto of _Les Huguenots_ ?


https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...e=gbs_ViewAPI&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false

See if this link works:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually, isn't this the same as the one Roger sourced? Sorry - can't find another so far.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...e=gbs_ViewAPI&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> See if this link works:


Good one.........:tiphat:
This one is better.....


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

elgars ghost said:


> https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...e=gbs_ViewAPI&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> See if this link works:


The link worked. I think that's the same thing Rogerx found.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Nver heard of him but it sounds interesting!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

adriesba said:


> Anyone know where I can get an English translation of the libretto of _Les Huguenots_ ?


It's £32 on Amazon UK (it comes with a free recording of the opera):

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Huguenots-...85395206&sprefix=les+huguenots,aps,145&sr=8-1

N.


----------

